# Aspen



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Well Aspen is probably the most expensive resort in CO, so there is that to start.


----------



## boomeer (Feb 6, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Well Aspen is probably the most expensive resort in CO, so there is that to start.


Is ski pass by 700$ per week for 1 person? Can we use it together?


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

boomeer said:


> Is ski pass by 700$ per week for 1 person? Can we use it together?


Its $119 a day unless you buy 7 days in advance and each pass is only good for one person and cannot be shared, but it is good for all 4 mountains.

I was going to get a lesson for a day and I figured that the lift ticket might be included in the lesson fee, but NO the lift ticket is sold separately...If you are interested in cost Aspen really isn't the place to go. Aspen is Super Expensive.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe try Sochi...........


----------



## boomeer (Feb 6, 2014)

thefork said:


> Its $119 a day unless you buy 7 days in advance and each pass is only good for one person and cannot be shared, but it is good for all 4 mountains.
> 
> I was going to get a lesson for a day and I figured that the lift ticket might be included in the lesson fee, but NO the lift ticket is sold separately...If you are interested in cost Aspen really isn't the place to go. Aspen is Super Expensive.


What does alternative we have if we want freeride and snow park?
Will ski pass cheaper If we buy it by internet?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I realize there is a language barrier here, but Aspen is not gonna get cheap unless you arrange all your shit with the mafia on your side before you come.

Aspen is not even easy to get to. You are bypassing many other mountains, every one of them cheaper, to get there, yet you continue to ask about pricing.

short, less asshole answer: yes there are cheaper alternatives, as in, every mountain here. 

You should purchase lift tickets online? yes, but this late in the season, very little discounts to be had. Buy season pass before December. Shred cheaper mountain. This is tough for you so soon before you come, you can get 2 for 1's or 4 packs, craigslist has tickets...just ....Aspen...no. check out Copper for 2 for 1's; craigslist for 4 packs and other bundles, King Soopers usually has a coupon book you can buy with some discounted tix, or just go to a cheaper resort (Loveland, Monarch, etc).


----------



## thefork (Dec 11, 2011)

boomeer said:


> What does alternative we have if we want freeride and snow park?
> Will ski pass cheaper If we buy it by internet?


No other alternatives, no way to get a pass cheaper unless you buy 7 days in advance and then they will give you a $10 discount. You can't really save money at Aspen. If you want to save money goto Copper Mountain or Loveland.

You need a pass to access ANYTHING on the mountain. I realize you want to save money, but you can't really save money at Aspen. I am going in a few days and believe me that I looked for any way to save money and I found none except for buying the passes over the internet 7 days in advance.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

If cost is your issue, there are many alternatives to Mountains just as good as Aspen, for a lot cheaper, in Colorado.
Aspen is the place to go to if you smoke expensive cigars and drink scotch with your pinky in the air


----------



## boomeer (Feb 6, 2014)

What resort can you advise for us that big like Aspen and have snowpark?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I've only been to Aspen twice.. but I would also recommend Breckenridge, Keystone, Vail (a little expensive), Beaver Creek, Steamboat Springs.
Look into them. You can get package deals I believe.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you need CO? If so, Breckenridge/Vail/Steamboat Springs. (Though these places are still pricey for lift tickets) Since you mentioned Jackson Hole, the best international Airport with access to ski areas is Salt Lake City. Lots of great ski areas within 50 minutes drive to the airport, can't say that about most other places. Plus, they're set to get a good snowfall over the next few weeks.

check out liftopia for possible ticket discounts.


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

7 day online for Breck- Aspen $588


----------



## boomeer (Feb 6, 2014)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> 7 day online for Breck- Aspen $588


can you send me link?


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

boomeer said:


> can you send me link?


Sorry Man, I spaced it. Its Breck-Vail $588


----------



## boomeer (Feb 6, 2014)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Sorry Man, I spaced it. Its Breck-Vail $588


Yes, Aspen 693$


----------



## boomeer (Feb 6, 2014)

What can anyone say about this website?
Aspen Lift Tickets | Discounted Lift Tickets & Season Passes


----------

